# Want to rent a Volvo



## rackartyg (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone know of a place that rents Volvo's? I've been searching online but without luck. I want to rent the car for 6-12 months


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

No companies rent you this car because of its high maintenance cost


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

My company leases S40's, albeit on a fleet basis from either Hertz or Avis (can't remember which). It might be worth checking with them if they do private rentals.


----------

